# Don't know what's in my walls, stumped 2 pest controllers.



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

First off, loose the cheese crackers....PB is enough....

Second, put those traps near a wall....mice rarely walk out in the open...they almost always scurry against a wall.

I would go to HF and buy a humane trap (they are good to have handy). Get one big enough to catch a cat. If you have a swquirrel, it will most likely catch it.

If you know which part of the wall they are in, you just might have to cut a hole and go in....one problem....if your doing poison....it could kill them and you end up with dead animals in the wall....which you want to clean out.

The big clue....you hear the walking in the ceiling....so, traps are not going to do you any good in the crawlspace.....

Have you gone up there and looked for any holes above that wall?


----------



## Adam79 (Nov 18, 2012)

ddawg16 said:


> First off, loose the cheese crackers....PB is enough....
> 
> Second, put those traps near a wall....mice rarely walk out in the open...they almost always scurry against a wall.
> 
> ...


I don't know what you mean by crawlspace. Traps are in the attic, the attic is right above the ceiling where I hear movement before wall noises start or after they end. 

There's not enough clearence due to the shallow slope of the roof to make it to edges where the wall connects to get a good look. Just not doable. A marine obstacle course master would have a hard enough time.

I've also got a have a hart trap that I had up there with no results. Whatever it is just doesn't care or is too stupid to notice. Where they get food from and how they are coming and going is a complete mystery to me.


----------



## gobug (Jul 13, 2012)

First thought: rent or buy a boroscope. That will enable you to drill a small hole (~1\2"), insert the boroscope and see what is in the wall. Squirrels do like peanut butter, but placement of the trap in an attic will have mixed results. If it is a squirrel, you should see it get out and onto the roof or the ground near the entry. Otherwise, it could be a different rodent.

Bats may have a timing cycle like you indicate. If it is bats, you should see them exit the abode at dusk. This could take a couple days to locate the entrance.

Did you feel the edge of the structure just above the foundation edge? That could be an entry point.

What things protrude from your roof? Have you inspected all of those? Do trees or tall bushes abutt your abode?

Where are you located? That does have an influence.


----------



## Adam79 (Nov 18, 2012)

gobug said:


> First thought: rent or buy a boroscope. That will enable you to drill a small hole (~1\2"), insert the boroscope and see what is in the wall. Squirrels do like peanut butter, but placement of the trap in an attic will have mixed results. If it is a squirrel, you should see it get out and onto the roof or the ground near the entry. Otherwise, it could be a different rodent.
> 
> Bats may have a timing cycle like you indicate. If it is bats, you should see them exit the abode at dusk. This could take a couple days to locate the entrance.
> 
> ...


Southwest kansas, dodge city.

There are a number of 'pipes' for lack of a better word, and 3 vent things that come out of the top of the house, all have been hardware clothed.

I've checked for any gaps in siding and where the roof shingles meet the gutters/eaves. Newish roof tiles. 

Theres 3 trees, two of which your regular seasonal types, but none of them have branches that come particularly close to the house. I've seen a squirrel hanging out in one of them and sitting on my fence. Third tree is a bushy evergreen thing, not even sure it's branches would support a squirrel, but it's close to the house. Never have seen any thing on it or heard any rustling in it.

As for leaving at dusk, they don't. They are in the attic or wall well after dark, at least this time of year. At least 6:30 (gets dark an hour before that), if not 7:30. edit: It's 8:43 right now and they are going at it.

Another thing to note, had my gf bang on the wall while I sat in the attic in case one my show itself, no luck. The attic is lined with insulation, outside of the part of it that makes up the ceiling of the outside porch and above the garage. It seems unlikely I could be hearing what I am from the attic unless A. the source of the attic sound is tricking my ears, B. they are actually traveling under the insulation. I lifted a little bit of insulation, didn't see anything underneath. Need a mask and some goggles if I want to do anymore of that.

As for a boroscope, it's a good idea I'll admit, I even went to walmart hoping they'd have a kids toy version, I don't know where I'd rent one around here, but maybe I can find something that will do in a pinch. However, it's a gamble because the walls are filled with insulation, it will be dark and obstructed, and segmented completely by beams. It could take many many drill holes to find anything as locating the exact origin of the noise is something like a 6 foot radius of possibility. That's conservative.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

No rodent droppings or disgusting smells. Maybe its an extra large snake.

Creepy


----------



## Adam79 (Nov 18, 2012)

As for droppings, I see black specks in the attic, but I don't know if that's supposed to be droppings or just dirt, or black flakes from other stuff, etc. Maybe it's just a bunch of tiny droppings, not sure how to tell the difference.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Black bits are a good clue. Don't forget to wash carefully if you touch them. The plague was carried by rodents


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Rat droppings look like small black bits of rice....

One of the first things I did in my attic was vacuum up all the dirt....it then becomes obvious when something is 'visiting'.


----------



## gobug (Jul 13, 2012)

I used boroscopes occasionally in the pest control business. Then, they were not easy to find. Bix Box has a ryobi battery powered boroscope for about $200. If you do find one, you could drill holes with a hole saw. The plugs could be placed back in the holes with a little spackle.

I recall a job where there were garter snakes in the attic (not big). They were coming out several areas, like ceiling lights.

You mention the garage. Do you have pets? If so, where is their bulk food? & do you leave pet food out after they eat? Does the garage have a ceiling and access into the bigger attic areas? A visual separation between the attics may appear closed off, but may not be. Garages have major access points into houses.


----------



## gobug (Jul 13, 2012)

your location eliminates bats for this time of year


----------



## Adam79 (Nov 18, 2012)

gobug said:


> I used boroscopes occasionally in the pest control business. Then, they were not easy to find. Bix Box has a ryobi battery powered boroscope for about $200. If you do find one, you could drill holes with a hole saw. The plugs could be placed back in the holes with a little spackle.
> 
> I recall a job where there were garter snakes in the attic (not big). They were coming out several areas, like ceiling lights.
> 
> You mention the garage. Do you have pets? If so, where is their bulk food? & do you leave pet food out after they eat? Does the garage have a ceiling and access into the bigger attic areas? A visual separation between the attics may appear closed off, but may not be. Garages have major access points into houses.


Are you sure it can't be bats? I was sort of hoping at this point. 

No pets. The garage has the only access point into the attic, and is closed off by two boards (likely used to be a single piece) that fit snugly into place. There's only one attic area. If there's a way into the house from the garage, I can't spot it. 

It's 10:30 am CST and they are starting up again, for the last 2 days, coincidentally, they appear to have spread out a bit, as there's sound in the original location and now 12 feet to the left of it.


----------



## gobug (Jul 13, 2012)

Small brown bats are the most common. Since they eat insects, they head south when the weather gets cold. Some types of bats will hibernate in caves or tunnels in our CO climate, but they move to those locations when the weather is cold and back to their summer home in the spring. Bats are families and they return to the same place year after year. If you have them in your attic you will find piles of mouse sized terds below their primary hangouts. They have a noticable and distinct odor.

Another idea is to use a stethoscope to hear the sounds more clearly. Bees humm. Wasps buzz. Carpenter ants make a different sound. These sounds stay put, and you don't hear them in different places or moving around quickly. Are the sounds always coming from the same spots?

My impression is that it is a rodent. Porches, decks, and garages can provide an underground tunnel for mice to enter. These can lead to the grade beam of the structure, which then leads throughout the house from the underside, even if it has a basement. 

Whatever it is must have a food source to survive. Rodents leave droppings mostly near where they eat. Most rodent urines will flouresce so a black light can be a good tool to find them. 

Carpenter ants don't eat the wood, but they leave wood dust when they build their nest.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Bats have a unique sound....if you hear a chirping....bats...no chirping...rats or something else.

Do you have a dog? If you did and you had something in the wall...he would be going nuts.....

Otherwise.....Ghostbusters?


----------



## Adam79 (Nov 18, 2012)

No pets of any kind. And it's definitely there. No chirping or squeaking. Heard some noises in the attic, ran up (as fast as one can put in place a ladder and get up there anyhow), took a very long look around, still see nothing. Ghosts would just come out at night and not at 10am I'd assume.

I have listened, it's def not a hum or a buz. It's like a plucking noise against wood, when it's loud then it's distinct like that. I hear creaks from the ceiling as if they are moving across it, though this happens less often than the general noise. 

As for food source, they aren't inside the house, just the walls and possibly attic. I don't know where they get their food from. I guess for a while I thought it was squirrels because it seems they could most easily get their food from a completely different location than where they are nesting or whatever in my walls.

Outside of this most recent migration to a second section of wall, they've always been in this one spot. There are no piles of dust or turds or anything anywhere. I could try shining a blacklight around. Once I get one. 

I'm curious about carpenter ants and wood boring beetles, but they don't really explain the strange corresponding attic noises, unless those are just coincidental. I once saw a short youtube video of a guy who had an old piece of furniture that had a similar sound coming from it. It didn't say what was inside of it, as he didn't know, but I would assume a wood borer.


----------



## Adam79 (Nov 18, 2012)

Been trying some high frequency sounds out of my phone and PC speakers, seems to shut them up for a bit. It's been warmer yesterday and today, and they've been more active (as is usually the case when the weather is nice).


----------



## Adam79 (Nov 18, 2012)

I realize my plight may be old by now. Stethescope: they get quiet when I approach the wall, when I bang on it they get quiet, no noisey scurrying. Boroscope, I just don't think this is going to happen unless I can narrow this down. If it's wood borers, termites, or ants, it seems unlikely I'd find anything with this.

Does anyone know a GOOD pest control service in southwest kansas that knows how to deal with odd mysteries like this. The other two said they didn't know how to deal with squirrels, probably not carpenter ants either, one said he knew about bats. Mostly they seem to do mice and termites only.


----------



## toastandjam (Aug 4, 2012)

Hate to bump an old thread but I vote squirrels. Started having the same issue and I found a hole with gnaw marks.

What's the best way to get rid of squirrels?


----------



## gobug (Jul 13, 2012)

Squirrels are fairly easy
1. get a small trap, ~$30 or rent one, get a trashcan that the trap will fit into.
2. find a place to sit the trap (the roof is great if the squirrel is in the attic)(the attic has multiple challenges)
3. fasten the trap with a screw or weight or wire
4. get a twig, put a little peanut butter on a slice of apple and mount it so it can be seen 
5. smear a tiny dab of peanut butter at the entrance to the trap
6. set the trap door
7. check often
8. when you catch the squirrel, fill the trashcan with water, immerse the trap
9. google squirrel recipes


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Borrow a dog.


----------



## AndyWRS (Feb 1, 2012)

Sounds frustrating to say the least.

Speaking from the perspective of a person with no patience, i probably would have opened a wall or three by now. 


I would also vote Squirrel at this point.

Do you have soffit venting, have you checked to see if you have a damaged or missing bug screen on one...there has to be something you missed.


----------



## Adam79 (Nov 18, 2012)

I've placed traps in the attic. I could try mounting one on the roof. 

I have checked soffit vents.

I'm sure I'm missing something, just no idea what/where.


----------



## Adam79 (Nov 18, 2012)

Okay, need new eyes on this, figuratively or literally. I was standing outside, where I know I can hear them sometimes. I stand there, looking for any sort of gap or hole or evidence of ANY kind for what's going on, when I hear the noises. Coming from the typical livingroom spot, but also at least 2 other places. I guess I never notice those because I'm not in those rooms constantly. But here's the really odd thing. All three start up in sync. 

Also, a new development, there's a 'soft spot' on my wall now, it's about five or six inches in diameter, but it's soft, like the other side's drywall has been chewed or eaten away or destroyed. Now I've banged the hell out of this wall, so it's possible I did this somehow. No idea.

They stop in sync as well. And the noise isn't sporadic, but this prodding kind of thing that just goes on for a certain period of time then stops. Having put traps in the attic, basement above lowered ceiling, and outside where the noises happen, having no success trapping or killing any squirrel, I just am.... I'm just losing my freaking mind. 

Do they run in packs, or are they all just sleeping in the walls waking up at the exact same time etc? Is it possible this is some sort of insect, I've given so much information here, surely an expert can discern what this is. 

Also found a wasp nest abandoned on the ground outside the house, but there's never any buzzing sounds.

I have a squirrel person coming out today to do an inspection to the tune of 150 bucks. I think they do other things as well, but hoping I finally get some answers.


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

I'm with Andy. Having done drywall now and worried about it before I attempted, I would not hesitate to pull a piece or two down. The drywall forum here is great place to learn.

let me know what squirrel person says.


Ooh and I would have a few escape plans handy when opening the wall.:sweatdrop:


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Honeybees and yellow jackets will build their nests in wall voids and “scoop out or dish out” the drywall; usually a ceiling though. Don’t know what state you are in. Honeybees will overwinter as a whole colony; if you winter isn’t cold then they may not be so dormant. The won’t leave to feed but they may make noise, and not the stereotypical buzzing either. 

Banging on the drywall would show cracks and crumbling not softness. Just cut the soft part out and have a good light ready and go from there. It’s time to make something happen.


----------



## AndyWRS (Feb 1, 2012)

I am surprised you waited this long, i would have torn into that wall by now ...it would be driving me crazy.

Hopefully the person coming gets you some answers, if not it is time to make a small test hole.


----------



## Adam79 (Nov 18, 2012)

PAbugman said:


> Honeybees and yellow jackets will build their nests in wall voids and “scoop out or dish out” the drywall; usually a ceiling though. Don’t know what state you are in. Honeybees will overwinter as a whole colony; if you winter isn’t cold then they may not be so dormant. The won’t leave to feed but they may make noise, and not the stereotypical buzzing either.
> 
> Banging on the drywall would show cracks and crumbling not softness. Just cut the soft part out and have a good light ready and go from there. It’s time to make something happen.


I'm in kansas. I never hear any buzzing or anything remotely like it. Our winters are pretty cold, but I usually hear them going at it any day above freezing. 

The drywall has a few coats of paint over it, and possibly wallpaper under that. I think it's possible no cracking would show on my side of it. 

I'm afraid once I start cutting I'll never get it whole again. The wall has a texture, it would just look like **** if I patched it and it was flat, and I'd have to hope that the paint dried the exact same shade which in other places I've repainted I've noticed it never looks quite right. 

The squirrel person was a young woman still in college that knew steps to trap squirrels, but not much else about general pest control I don't think. She didn't see any real evidence of squirrels. Seemed to think there was a slight gap on the corner of the roof, but I went up there with a ladder and couldn't squeeze a pinky in this gap, nor were there any markings or anything to indicate it was being used by micro-squirrels to get in. Besides this she found no entry holes, but I've been over this house a hundred times looking.

She put a couple traps in the attic yesterday, no activity so far today. So here we are. Going to check them tomorrow and possibly over the weekend. 

She recommended some sort of pesticide fogger/bomb thing that looked like a stick of dynamite. I'm willing to give it a shot even if it's not squirrels. Opinions?


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Adam,
open up the wall. If you don't feel comfortable fixing it, find a local drywall guy that can match the texture, then paint the whole wall so the color matches. Probably end up far cheaper than what you've spent on the exterminators so far. I would have probably tore down the whole wall by now. Let us know what you find. This is an interesting thread.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

totally agree with Mike. until you open the wall, you probably wont ever get rid of the issue 100%


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

just sayin....


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

creeper said:


> just sayin....


must be that open splice causing the noise ... lol


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

creeper said:


> just sayin....


Finding that in my attic would make for some sleepless nights!! 

The snake skin wouldn't help either.


----------



## toluene_hawk (Jan 25, 2013)

SO let me get this straight. You have multiple noises that start and stop in sync and are reactive to your proximity? Yeah...I would move; and here is why.










Sleep tight.


----------



## Adam79 (Nov 18, 2012)

I've only spent 150 on exterminators, the first two didn't charge anything cause they didn't find anything, third one charged upfront. I would never call someone to do drywall on a hole I made. I would fix it myself, and it would look bad, it's just how I am. Surprised no one has comments on this squirrel bomb I've been pitched on. I'd like to know what it even is or what chemicals it uses.


----------



## toluene_hawk (Jan 25, 2013)

Adam79 said:


> I've only spent 150 on exterminators, the first two didn't charge anything cause they didn't find anything, third one charged upfront. I would never call someone to do drywall on a hole I made. I would fix it myself, and it would look bad, it's just how I am. Surprised no one has comments on this squirrel bomb I've been pitched on. I'd like to know what it even is or what chemicals it uses.


It might produce CO, or CN, or H2S.

But that doesn't matter because the grudge is already dead. Your best bet is to face her, or succumb to her. From what I gather she is a misunderstood hyperactive cuddler. The best way to avoid cuddling is to stop bathing.


----------



## Adam79 (Nov 18, 2012)

Do you think whatever is in it would kill wood boring insects?

Oh, and about cutting out my wall, I can't for sure pinpoint the noise from day to day. I get close, they stop, I wait, I might get lucky, but then I crouch down to see if it's lower or higher, move left and right. It's pretty much impossible to do. It seems like they are left of the normal area today. It's possible they always were, the way the sound travels it's just madness.


----------



## Adam79 (Nov 18, 2012)

One more thing to consider, these things might be on the side of the cedar facing the siding, which would make a hole in the wall pointless. I can't figure out what kind of siding I have, it's like steel or aluminum over concrete or something. zip tools can't unhook them, I have no idea how to dislodge.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Adam79 said:


> One more thing to consider, these things might be on the side of the cedar facing the siding, which would make a hole in the wall pointless. I can't figure out what kind of siding I have, it's like steel or aluminum over concrete or something. zip tools can't unhook them, I have no idea how to dislodge.


 You might have steel siding Adam. It was not overly popular, but once hung, it was pretty impervious to dents. Strong stuff. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Adam79 (Nov 18, 2012)

I think it might be aluminum put right over wood that just seems like concrete, it's not empty though, if you know what I mean. 

I need to call some places and ask if they have any experience with wood borers or other types of insects that chew on walls if the bombs don't do anything, which I assume they won't as I am pretty sure nothing mammalian is in the attic or it would have gone for the numerous traps that have been placed up there.


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

Go to lowes or HF and buy a camera. Take a low voltage handy box cut a hole for the box as normal. Incert the box, position the camera in the wall put a blank cover on with a cut out just enough for the cable. Seal the hole with duct seal. Hook camera to a tv or vcr and watch what is going on in the wall. Then just put a blank cove on after you are done. Also you can put the camera in the attic. Camera about $35.00


----------



## Adam79 (Nov 18, 2012)

Hardway said:


> Go to lowes or HF and buy a camera. Take a low voltage handy box cut a hole for the box as normal. Incert the box, position the camera in the wall put a blank cover on with a cut out just enough for the cable. Seal the hole with duct seal. Hook camera to a tv or vcr and watch what is going on in the wall. Then just put a blank cove on after you are done. Also you can put the camera in the attic. Camera about $35.00


Why would I put the camera in the wall? If I was going to cut open the wall, I doubt I'd need a camera to see what's in there.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Adam,
I think his idea for the camera was so that you could have a constant monitoring available without approaching the wall and spooking the pests. Might not be a bad idea.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## NestHI (Jan 11, 2013)

Could be mice? Despite their small size, they can make a big noise!

I wouldn't suggest trying to kill something within an enclosed area with a poison. Try the old style mouse traps in the attic baited with peanut butter.


----------



## Adam79 (Nov 18, 2012)

NestHI said:


> Could be mice? Despite their small size, they can make a big noise!
> 
> I wouldn't suggest trying to kill something within an enclosed area with a poison. Try the old style mouse traps in the attic baited with peanut butter.


been done now, 3 rat traps, 3 different sized cage traps, have all been up there at some point in time. Nothing gets touched.

I had thrown bait blocks up there, they seem to have partially decomposed or deteriorated unless that's not how they work and it's actually mice eating away at them.

On top of one of the blocks I found what appears to be several mouse droppings. It's hard to say for sure because of how much debris is up in the attic just loose and I also tossed out coyote urine granules that may have had black flecks in them as well. 

See here: http://i.imgur.com/8CLZhsr.jpg Maybe someone can analyze it at high zoom lol.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Rat turds.......


----------



## Adam79 (Nov 18, 2012)

ddawg16 said:


> Rat turds.......


Right.. well maybe. I mean I still don't get it. Nothing anywhere else, no known entry/exit or food source, the poison doesn't kill them they just poop on one block? No trap activity, peanut butter untouched. 

It's possible they are from the coyote granules, but I just can't tell.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Two months and still no resolution? Maybe it's ghosts....they do exist. Move or get used to it....guess you are used to it. If something is actually there you don't want to kill it in the walls. If it's quiet at night it's probably not there. It's eating something, so it's getting in and out. And if you had the snake you wouln't have mice.:laughing:


----------



## Adam79 (Nov 18, 2012)

Okay so I did some research, the size and shape of those things, if it is feces, is more likely to be from a cockroach than a mouse.


----------



## NestHI (Jan 11, 2013)

It looks like mice droppings to me. Sort or has the look of rice grains only black in color.


----------



## Adam79 (Nov 18, 2012)

Did the bombs, smelled like sulfur. That was a week ago. Hear them actively today. Seems often to coincide with birds chirping outside. I don't know if it's related. Never hear any chirping in the wall. Maybe it just wakes them up. Back to square one.


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

still scared of a little drywall work huh?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

bbo said:


> still scared of a little drywall work huh?


 
as was suggested on 11/18/12 post #2:whistling2:


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

bbo said:


> still scared of a little drywall work huh?


 
I don't think its the drywall he scared of .

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7qnCV5u7cE


----------



## Adam79 (Nov 18, 2012)

bbo said:


> still scared of a little drywall work huh?


Would it be less shameful if it was a lot of drywall work? Because I don't see the point of doing a little unless I am committed to possibly doing a LOT, considering it's in 3-4 places now, and the precise area is not pinpointable.

If you guys don't have anything else, that's fine. I know that's an option, it just doesn't sound very sensible all things considered.


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

Adam79 said:


> Would it be less shameful if it was a lot of drywall work? Because I don't see the point of doing a little unless I am committed to possibly doing a LOT, considering it's in 3-4 places now, and the precise area is not pinpointable.
> 
> If you guys don't have anything else, that's fine. I know that's an option, it just doesn't sound very sensible all things considered.


does it sound sensible to go almost three months with nary a qualified guess as to what is going on? 

I'd be more concerned about animals in my wall doing damage more than the damage I would do getting em out. Drywall work is easier/cheaper than replacing insulation/electrical/framing/etc.

That's just me though. I saw what looked like a wet ceiling once. Against advice, I just smashed a hammer through the ceiling to see where it was coming from.

leaky radiator pipe, glad I didn't wait.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

Do you see a cat walking around outside. You get a cat in there it will tell you exactly where there at in the wall. Either by scratching the wall or sitting by the section of the wall. Does a neighbor have a cat you can borrow. When the cat locates immediately open the wall.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

If the cat disappears then kindly refer back to post # 53. This time pay more attention to the video :devil2:


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Adam79 said:


> Would it be less shameful if it was a lot of drywall work? Because I don't see the point of doing a little unless I am committed to possibly doing a LOT, considering it's in 3-4 places now, and the precise area is not pinpointable.
> 
> If you guys don't have anything else, that's fine. I know that's an option, it just doesn't sound very sensible all things considered.


What is shameful is that your still putting up with what ever is in those walls.

I think the reality is that your going to have to open up several stud bays to clean out what ever is in there.

Time to stop procrastinating and get out the hammer....


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

After 3 months, this guy still hasn't opened the wall to find whatever it is? Come on. This guy is leading us on. :whistling2:


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Maintenance 6 said:


> After 3 months, this guy still hasn't opened the wall to find whatever it is? Come on. This guy is leading us on. :whistling2:


yea....I'm starting to think troll....


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

troll? maybe
I still think it is not animals but something mechanical, if there actually is something


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

Guys! Give him a break. Everybody knows that trolls don't live in attics. They live under bridges.

I wouldn't be in a rush to open the walls either if I knew a 25 ft python was going to slither out.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Scenario: You're off at work, out shopping, sleeping in your bed passed out drunk, whatever...

That mystery in your wall chews on some electrical wires and starts a fire that burns down part of your house, if not all of it.

A small drywall patch doesn't sound so bad, does it? 

Are you married? Have kids? Something to think about.

Besides, matching the texture is easy.


----------



## skipper Sam (Mar 6, 2013)

r0ckstarr... that scenario is frighting... time to break out all of the pest control solutions and attack my wall


----------



## Hardway (Dec 28, 2011)

Still fooling around with this?:laughing:


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

He's obviously on the wrong site if he is scared of a little drywall work. He's in the best place to learn how to do drywall!


----------



## JenTough (Apr 8, 2012)

What ever came of this? My thought was that it was moles... Blind little nuisances.


----------



## Adam79 (Nov 18, 2012)

r0ckstarr said:


> Scenario: You're off at work, out shopping, sleeping in your bed passed out drunk, whatever...
> 
> That mystery in your wall chews on some electrical wires and starts a fire that burns down part of your house, if not all of it.
> 
> ...


I would love if the house burned down, cha ching.

I opened up the walls, there were little holes, no wood dust around them, still could hear the sound, still couldn't locate it. Orkin guy who acted like a .... didn't think the holes were anything but nail holes (nail holes all up and down the wood beam for no reason, whatever).

I had them do a borate foam anyways, didn't get rid of the problem. It could just be the steel siding temperature change causing the noises, but they just stop whenever I get close.

and btw, ......, there's now a square where I put the hole in the wall because getting it flush and matching the texture failed 3 times before I gave up on it, despite trying a couple different methods. So thanks for the advice.

unsubscribing to this god awful thread.


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

:huh::huh::huh:


----------



## AndyWRS (Feb 1, 2012)

> unsubscribing to this god awful thread.


You started it :yes:

I was expecting much more out of this thread


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Adam79 said:


> and btw, ......, there's now a square where I put the hole in the wall because getting it flush and matching the texture failed 3 times before I gave up on it, despite trying a couple different methods. So thanks for the advice.
> 
> unsubscribing to this god awful thread.


#1. You should have taken and posted pictures of the holes inside the walls. 

#2. You should have gotten advice and instructions on how to do drywall before you attempted it. Then you wouldn't have a square on your wall, and would have most likely gotten it right the first time. 

#3. You made this god awful thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Adam79 said:


> I would love if the house burned down, cha ching.
> 
> I opened up the walls, there were little holes, no wood dust around them, still could hear the sound, still couldn't locate it. Orkin guy who acted like a .... didn't think the holes were anything but nail holes (nail holes all up and down the wood beam for no reason, whatever).
> 
> ...


Now that's funny right there. I don't care who you are. :laughing: :thumbup: :thumbsup:
Guy can't figure out a noise, leads us to believe that it's a pest, but no........ it might be his siding expanding and contracting. After how many months, he's cut a hole in the wall , that he can't repair. Still hasn't completely identified the noise, but now it's somebody else's fault????? Pretty sure this thread was gonna end goofy from the start.


----------



## wkearney99 (Apr 8, 2009)

The words "off his meds" come to mind...

Not directly related but I had a devil of a time figuring out a noise we had at the rental house we're in while our new one is being built. It was an odd metalic kind of clink/clink sort of sound. Much like a metal venetian blind tapping on a window frame. No open windows, no ducts near a window with that sort of blinds... and nothing else to explain it. Drove me crazy for weeks.

Turns out it was the filament inside two bulbs of the lights over the powder room medicine cabinet. The clear theater makeup bar kind of bulbs. Turns out the damned things would warm up just enough and then make the noise. But not on an evenly repeatable schedule and not every time. It was only by chance I happened to be on the throne and the lights had been left on for an hour beforehand. And it clinked twice, just enough for me to zero in on it. Now at least I know what makes the noise and to just keep the lights off... it's a rental so I'm not bothering to buy four new bulbs for that ugly-ass thing.


----------

